
Entrepreneur.com launches "Entrepreneur Assist" - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/entrepreneur-com-launches-entrepreneur-assist
======
aarontait
Do we really need another personalized home page? This is idea is getting a
little worn out, don't you think?

~~~
transburgh
I guess the question is does it really provide any help to an entrepreneur?
The other personalized pages really were not created to help in any
significant way.

